# My friends and family don't understand what I go through



## alysonwonderland (Dec 5, 2013)

My parent's always say, "You're crying now. How can you say you don't feel anything?" Whenever I try to explain, I just feel I'm coming across as defensive. What's the use? People in my life will never understand me. How can they? They never felt depersonalized, isolated from everything around them, as if they were just going through the motions of living. Who lives like a robot day in and day out? I feel so anxious about my future and afraid I'll never be able to change this horrible state of unreality. Everything seems so far away from the way it used to look. What happened to me, to my brain? Why do I feel like this? Will it ever go away? I don't want to be around people: it's just to hard.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

they wont ever understand. The best you can do is link them to a definition online.


----------



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

We understand though Alyson!


----------



## alysonwonderland (Dec 5, 2013)

This site has become my saving grace, as dramatic as that sounds, haha. But whenever I feel like I'm losing my mind from DP, it's such a comfort to come on here and see that other people are feeling the same way and that they get it. That's such a reassurance after feeling alone so long. Your comment made my day, Big Ben


----------



## Big Ben (Dec 8, 2013)

Hear what your saying Alyson! Totally agree.


----------



## WorryOfDeath (Dec 10, 2013)

i feel yeaah nobody in my family understands even my doctors


----------



## greenman (Oct 13, 2013)

alysonwonderland said:


> My parent's always say, "You're crying now. How can you say you don't feel anything?" Whenever I try to explain, I just feel I'm coming across as defensive. What's the use? People in my life will never understand me. How can they? They never felt depersonalized, isolated from everything around them, as if they were just going through the motions of living. Who lives like a robot day in and day out? I feel so anxious about my future and afraid I'll never be able to change this horrible state of unreality. Everything seems so far away from the way it used to look. What happened to me, to my brain? Why do I feel like this? Will it ever go away? I don't want to be around people: it's just to hard.


I have had it for 3 years and I let it get me sooo depressed for awhile but im finally coming out of it a little bit. My family sort of just ignores it and I think that's partly like you said because they just cant really understand even tho they try they just haven't been through it. And ya I had a pretty strong personality before this so now I cant fully grasp conversations and the context and situation so a lot of the time im more aggressive and defensive than I mean to be. Its like I cant just take a step back and remember that these are the people who love me and have been with me through it all its kind of like im talking to entirely different people idk. But I have had like two crying "sessions"  haha in the 3 years and it kind of makes me feel better like I remember who I am and can put into context what all has happened to me and "connect" to my old self or something and I mean its sad but kind of enlightening. And I hate being around ppl mostly because its like I really am kind of embarrassed of myself but try to put on face as well as I can but inside I just don't like who I am and its obviously transparent but I just cant do anything about it. I hope things get better for you, I just got a job and being around ppl was kinda shitty but I tried to exude as much confidence I could and its helped ive had a pretty good couple of weeks. ppl are totally the worst tho ha it is sooo awkward...ehh lol


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

My mum says the same thing!! She has seen my crying before and it was proof to her that I could feel....they will never understand u could show them more descriptive articles which might be easier then u trying to explain it


----------



## WalkowD (Feb 9, 2014)

I agree that showing them articles describing what we feel in detail would help them understand. My parents don't understand what I feel, but they know there is something wrong and I am really grateful for that. Unfortunately at the end of the day, like every other psychological issue, only people who experience these symptoms can understand, the rest of the population needs to see it to believe it. For me it was an important step to tell my parents how I felt, after 5 years, and I think maybe you could tell your parents you just need their support, not necessarily for them to understand exactly how you feel.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

Don't bother trying to explain. You can explain as thoroughly as you can, they might consider it but just don't get the severity of this disorder. I tried to explain to my aunt numerous times, and she just pulls the "you'll get over it" card. I wish family/close friends understood and took this into consideration. Don't stress it


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

A lot of people I have told about it laugh and say "coooool!" because apparently they all wish they felt depersonalized 24/7. Believe it or not some people say they wish they felt like they were in a dream constantly, and had out of body experiences. It just goes to really show how misunderstood this disorder is. The only people that will really understand are the people on this site. Others also tend to think we're weak, and use it as an excuse to get out of something. Shame.


----------



## alysonwonderland (Dec 5, 2013)

I completely agree. It's absolute hell.


----------

